# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  My first nano Cherry Shrimp tank ....

## Gerries777

Hi,

My first attempt on a mini planted tank (205 mm length x 205 mm width x 230 mm height) for my shrimp tank in my office. Just bought 5 Sakura Cherry Shrimps, hope they will multiply. 

Comments please.

----------


## rainbatt

Nice setup, hope to see more.

----------


## Gerries777

Thanks so much. I have got the 2nd set, might consider selling haha, as my boss will scold me if there are 2 in my office room.

----------


## kermit13sg

Hi, I saw this in the VAGSG forum too, neat looking tank.

----------


## Gerries777

My closeup shots of landscape and shrimp ...

----------


## ciaossu

wow looks great. how much is the tank?

----------


## Gerries777

I am trying out Cherry first, before getting those lovely CRS (red and solid white ones, ha they look like Japanese koi).

I have contacted the manufacture of this tank today, and able to get slightly cheaper price below retail price of $138 - $149 at the shops. They liked my photos of my new set-up. 




> wow looks great. how much is the tank?

----------


## ciaossu

i see, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Skywalker

wow! your sakuras look very red haha

----------


## qwerty84

Looking great! Hope the number multiplies soon

----------


## Jay

hi! mind sharing what plants u have there?

----------


## Gerries777

Mini nana and java moss on lava rock, as both are hardy and easy to grow, without much CO2, I bought the small slow release CO2 tablet, once a day.

----------


## Gerries777

I am happy to see the gravel filter works well, the water is crystal clear.

----------


## Jasper

Hi Gerries,
able to share the contact for the manufacture of this LumiQ tank.
Look clean and neat to set up for my kid  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## darter

What camera are you using? The coloration is very good!

----------


## Gerries777

Nikon D700 with prime lens 105 mm f/2.8 and 24-70 mm f/2.8

----------


## Gerries777

Can someone teach me how to use private message? Jasper can you sms me at (removed).

Edit: removed mobile at users request

----------


## mincedmeat

Wow! The tank looks good here. Saw it at the LFS but contemplated against getting it due to the price I guess. And, are you sure those are sakuras? Because they seem more fire red than sakuras.

----------


## Gerries777

Yes, these are Sakuras, I choose those dark red ones. If you want to get a brand new tank, do sms me as I have a new set ha, as I need to master the basic shrimps before keeping the CRS, little koi shrimps.

----------


## darter

How much is this tank?

----------


## Ftech

http://www.facebook.com/pages/LUMI-Q...14045478651887

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJmru0mlAg

----------


## felix_fx2

> Can someone teach me how to use private message? Jasper can you sms me at (removed)


Gerries777, i think the below will help you.
Membership privileges Link

System will auto promote you once the criteria is hit. So need not worry too much.
Btw you talked to manufacturer? You mean KK ? The initial design not exactly the same as what the current unit has, basicly they changed to a smaller profile filter.
Did the product you get have piping holes so you can use a small canister instead of whats provided? i didn't really take a good look at the y618 display due to time limitation.

Lastly, if i didn't say before.
A big welcome to the fourm  :Smile: 




> How much is this tank?


 Darter, see post 7.
Y618 having a display unit currently, Qian Hu is the appointed distro.

Edit: removed mobile at users request

----------


## Ftech

LumiQ is designed in Singapore. Qianhu have the rights to manufacture and distribute under their house brand OF Ocean Free. Pls direct all enquiry to Qianhu and their retailers.
Thank you all for supporting Singapore product.  :Smile:

----------


## Jasper

Hi Gerries, 
got your number, you can delete your number from your post . Too sensitve.

I will contact you later.

Thanks
Jasper

----------


## Jasper

Just incase anyone interested to find out more without leaving your house, check up youtube - lumiq demo. about 4mins, good explanation  :Smile:  I saw it last night, 3times.

----------


## Gerries777

Hi moderator, can you help remove my mobile, as I can edit it to remove. Many thanks.




> Can someone teach me how to use private message? Jasper can you sms me at (removed).


Edit: removed at users request.

----------


## chinsm

> Yes, these are Sakuras, I choose those dark red ones. If you want to get a brand new tank, do sms me as I have a new set ha, as I need to master the basic shrimps before keeping the CRS, little koi shrimps.


Where did you buy your Sakuras from? very nice and red. Any indication on price? Thanks

----------


## oasis

Is there filter in the tank like IQ3?

----------


## sparco212001

its a under gravel filter

----------


## Jasper

Hey Gerries777,
thanks for selling your spare set. Good product, good price = good deal ! 

Thank you
Regards
Jasper

----------


## felix_fx2

Gerries777,

I've removed the few posts with your number. Take care next time  :Smile:

----------


## tweeny

Hi Gerries777, your sakura shrimps truly very nice and attracting too.. Hope to see more updates from u..  :Smile:

----------


## Gerries777

Thanks Jasper, you will love the tank when you collect on Saturday. I have several sets on hand now.

----------


## Gerries777

Hi bro and sis,

Here's some stuff, I bought yesterday to help maintain my nano shrimp tank.



For those Professional shrimp keepers, do let me know if there are other stuff needed. Many thanks.

----------


## tweeny

> Hi bro and sis,
> 
> Here's some stuff, I bought yesterday to help maintain my nano shrimp tank.
> 
> 
> 
> For those Professional shrimp keepers, do let me know if there are other stuff needed. Many thanks.



Where u bought those stuffs? Quite pro leh..

----------


## Gerries777

I bought these from Clementi, I am selling tanks cheaper than any fish shops.

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi Gerries777,

Kindly refrain from trying to advertise in the wrong place. Have noted you are on another thread promoting also.

Do read the Ad FAQ & apply for Merchant account if you are not casually selling. 
Advertising and Trading on AQ

Regards

----------


## Jasper

Gerries777,
I have done up my LumiQ over the long weekend, but still do not know post picture.
Simple deco with 1 drift wood, 2plants, 2moss on stones.
Livestock are 6 cardinal tetra, 4 blue eyes, 4 colorfully guppies, 5 bee fishes  :Smile: 

One lesson learned, my mistake to buy fine gravels that sucked into and jam the pump; opened up twice to clean up.
Now I have filter cloth betweent he pump and cyclinder tube  :Smile: 

Overall, nice cute tank with cover to prevent my girl finger away. Placed on my TV console.

Regards
Quek

----------


## Gerries777

Good work! Don't keep too many fishes, as the small tank is cute for just 2-3 fishes swimming and hiding.

If you keep shrimps in future, I will give you some of my Sakura shrimps if they overflood hee!

----------


## mincedmeat

Nice pictures there! I would assume that some of your sakuras have fire red genes.

----------


## Gerries777

not sure. I am new to Shrimps.




> Nice pictures there! I would assume that some of your sakuras have fire red genes.

----------


## aquaticus

Nice and neat setup!

----------


## diazman

Seen this over at polyart. Quite a nice set sitting on their main display tank. Very tempted to get it. hee  :Evil:

----------

